# [SOLVED] [qt-core] there are no ebuilds to satisfy...

## bpier

Problème actuellement sur qt-core. En faisant un emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world, j'obtiens comme réponse :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-libs/qt-core:4".
> 
> (dependency required by "media-sound/hydrogen-0.9.5.1::proaudio" [installed])
> 
> (dependency required by "@selected" [set])
> ...

 

J'ai l'impression qu'il faudra attendre que le problème soit réglé. A moins que le souci vienne  de ma config...

----------

## guilc

C'est un ebuild qui vient d'un overlay sans doute...

Les packages Qt ont été déplacés. x11-libs/qt-core devient dev-qt/qtcore par exemple.

Donc faut fixer ça dans l'overlay en question !

----------

## boozo

@guilc: À mon humble avis c'est la migration d'arborescence qui n'est pas encore complètement effective i.e. mon dernier sync date un peu et j'ai encore x11-libs/qt-core - M'enfin normalement c'est transparent ce genre de choses mais il y a peut-être une news spécifique sinon une doc dans ce cas précis ? je n'ai pas vérifié

Edit: Mwouais... automatique... ou pas...

----------

## netfab

Dans ce cas précis, overlay proaudio :

 *bpier wrote:*   

> Problème actuellement sur qt-core. En faisant un emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world, j'obtiens comme réponse :
> 
>  *Quote:*   emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-libs/qt-core:4".
> 
> (dependency required by "media-sound/hydrogen-0.9.5.1::proaudio" [installed])
> ...

 

----------

## guilc

A priori, tout l'arbre de portage officiel doit converti (mais je n'ai pas vérifié).

Ils ont même demandé un freeze de la rotation rsync pour pouvoir balancer tout ça dans portage sans distribuer des états incohérents de l'arbre (http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/84275)

Donc a priori, les cas restants maintenant ne devraient être que des overlays pas à jour ou des arbres officiels non synchronisés.

----------

## xaviermiller

Et dans ces cas, il suffit de faire un global search and replace 'x11-libs/qt-' vers 'dev-qt/qt' puis relancer les digets des ebuilds modifiés.

Pas de news, c'est énervant ces changements avec impacts collatéraux...

En plus, quand je suivais encore la mailing list "dev", à ce moment, il semblait que cette proposition ait été refoulée. Je vais devoir m'y réabonner, et subir ces 200 mails par jours de trolls et discussions sans fin...  :Confused: 

----------

## bpier

 *Quote:*   

> Donc a priori, les cas restants maintenant ne devraient être que des overlays pas à jour ou des arbres officiels non synchronisés.

 

guilc a probablement raison, car l'overlay pro-audio n'est pas toujours très à jour, faute de monde pour le maintenir. Je vais virer hydrogen et je verrai la différence. Je vous tiens au courant.

EDIT : effectivement, cela venait de l'overlay pro-audio. J'ai remis un peu d'ordre en reémergeant les paquets dont les liens avec les lib et bibliothèques etaient cassés. Tout s'est donc remis en place. En clair, une petite heure de maintenance. Quand on aime...

----------

## xaviermiller

Attends, voici un script :

```
for f in $(grep -l -R x11-libs/qt- `find /var/lib/layman -name \*.ebuild -o -name \*.eclass`) ; do echo $f ; sed -i -e 's@x11-libs/qt-@dev-qt/qt@g' $f ; ebuild $f digest ; done
```

----------

## bpier

Merci Xavier

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour info, les travaux sont en cours sur l'overlay pro-audio  :Wink: 

----------

